# Nitrocellulose Lacquer in Canada (update)



## Hamm Guitars

I get quite a few e-mails regarding nitrocellulose lacquer and where you can get it in Canada. There was a thread here somewhere that I had posted to and gave out some info on where to get it in a couple of places that I called and confirmed that they do have it.

Anyway, the search just got allot easier:

http://www.cabotstain.com/cabot/pdf/interior/Brushing-Lacquer.pdf

Please note that they also sell lacquer in a spray bomb - it is not nitro. Brushing lacquer aparently is commonly nitro based - so ask for brushing lacquer. Also, I'm not sure that the Cabot Sanding sealer is compatible with their lacquer as they only state that it is compatible with their varnishes and poly.

You can pick this stuff up at Lowes in Canada. Minwax also has brushing lacquer which is also nitro based, but I can't find it anywhere (they also have a sealer that is designed to work with it).

I was after sanding sealer when I stumbled accross this, I really have no interest in nitro lacquer and I don't use it myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fraser

hi hamm-
i read somewhere else that the minwax stuff is not available here- have no first hand knowledge tho. if the cabotstain is available at the lowes here- well ill piss in my pants! theres a lowes just down the street now....
thanks for the info!


----------



## Hamm Guitars

fraser said:


> hi hamm-
> i read somewhere else that the minwax stuff is not available here- have no first hand knowledge tho. if the cabotstain is available at the lowes here- well ill piss in my pants! theres a lowes just down the street now....
> thanks for the info!


 
I was just there, you can get it in a 3.8l bucket and in quarts. About $45 for the 3.8l and $14-16 for the quart.


----------



## fraser

thanks hamm, thats awesome, and damnably convenient.
ill just go change my pants then-


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Lab123

gtrguy said:


> You can also buy spray cans of Watco Clear Lacquer (in gloss and satin) at most HomeDepot locations- it's nitrocellulose.


What kind of a finish do you get with this product....How many cans to do an acoustic guitar?......Larry


----------



## dwagar

I'm pretty sure that Lee Valley sells Deft.


----------



## ferguson911

Www.greatlakescustomcolour.com 

I just am finishing up a guitar and was very very happy with the product application and sanding. The shipping was fast as well. Now that i can get the stuff easily ill be building a lot more kits. Especially if they lock us down again! Hope this helps. Good luck with your builds.


----------



## THRobinson

ferguson911 said:


> Www.greatlakescustomcolour.com
> 
> I just am finishing up a guitar and was very very happy with the product application and sanding. The shipping was fast as well. Now that i can get the stuff easily ill be building a lot more kits. Especially if they lock us down again! Hope this helps. Good luck with your builds.


I contacted them about translucent colours like Gibson's SG heritage cherry, they said they may have that colour in a few weeks. Nice to have a resource that sells this stuff in rattle cans.


----------



## ferguson911

THRobinson said:


> I contacted them about translucent colours like Gibson's SG heritage cherry, they said they may have that colour in a few weeks. Nice to have a resource that sells this stuff in rattle cans.


I couldn't agree more. Some more gibson colours will be nice. Although i would consider myself a fender guy. For their colours especially!


----------

